# Carry Cases?



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

So I was wondering... how do the GW carry cases fair up to holding the models availble? 

Since I'm looking to start up the hobby again, and needing some way to carry my models about, will the GW ones do, are or there better ones or ways that people recomend?

Plus... how do they cope with oversized models? Since I'm looking to start an Ogre Kingdom army, I'd have to alter the foam alot with a GW case to fit them wouldn't I, so would people recomend buying seperate pluckfoam trays instead?


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

GW cases are "OK" however there are many many options that are better.

Sabol, KR Multicase and Figures in comfort are all MUCH better options. Also possibly battlefoam (I think, though I have no real info on these guys)


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I use the GW cases for my Warriors of Chaos. I've found I can comfortably fit around 3000 points of Warriors of Chaos in one GW case, plus movement trays, templates, and the army book. For large models (read: cavalry) you can just cut out the divider between two spaces, and it fits comfortably in the GW tray. 

Out of the competing products these days, the GW cases also seem to be the cheapest, which is kind of funny, I think. Sabol doesn't exist anymore-- I think the guy who ran it died and the company went with him. It was ultimately more expensive than GW though since the bags were sold separately from the foam, and the foam ran something like ten bucks a pop. Battlefoam is by far more expensive than GW, too-- the briefcase-sized bag is $75, and holds slightly less than the GW case, which is $50.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

GW cases are good for normal sized units, for Large units, they can be a serious pain. Like I cant fit my land raider or Vindicators into a GW carry case but for my WoC / SW infantry units i can hold a GOOD ammount of models


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

GW cases are fine for the job I reckon, but there's no sturdier case than a Kaiser Rushtforth Multicase Aliminium. The smaller one is cheaper than GWs smaller one and fits more models in. Unecassary but it also comes with keys and has locks on the top.

I used GW cases and managed to go through 2 but each of them broke. I'm now with KR Multicase and have bought 1 big one and 2 small ones. They also have a very handy ability to stack well.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

GW cases are ok, I own one and the only problem I've had is models falling out and onto the plastic bit, but it only required some glue to fix. The case I use now, however is a KR multicase, the cardboard version. They're cheaper than GW, the foam is nice and soft too. I only have one but I'm thinking of buying another one for my bigger models (SSC, Tomb Scorpion, Chariots etc). KR also do cases to carry your cases which is actually quite handy.with 

I'd go KaiserRushforth.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Was actually having a good look at the KR cases... the standard one aluminium one, with a custom loadout of pick and pluck seems like one of the best options. Less then £39 where a standard GW one costs £35. Think I'll be going KR. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Farseer_Iowan (Jun 25, 2010)

I looked at the KR caring cases and there nice and I like the looks of the trays.. I might look into getting one...


----------



## equitypetey (Jun 28, 2010)

i use KR cases and they are lovely got have load of the card ones the bag that carries two and a double alu one. absolutly love KR and they are so customizable, every time i get new models and change my lists i get a new tray and bingo, in comfy and safe.

i carry about 2000points of eldar and about the same in grey knights in one case (double alu) 

if you also get really creative with the way you set out your pick and pluck you can fit a stupid amount of stuff in your case.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Just on the subject again... with wanting to start Ogre Kingdoms... would I be better getting a standard or a small KR aluminium? Pretty much planning on just buying and using the batalion boxs from GW, and then buying character models to augment my force... my thinking being, with a custom loadout of a the standard with a D5 half tray, then a d3, D2 and a D4 half tray... The D5 would fit my 'tall' ogres, like Ironguts and the tyrant and standard bearer, and a giant if I get one... and the d3 would hold my leadbelchers and bulls, while the d2 and d4 would do for the gnoblars and paints etc.. does that sound about right to people?


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

You may as well get the cardboard case, they're cheaper and hold the same, and the cardboard is ingredibly strong, there's a video on YouTube where someone puts eggs in a KR cardboard case and drops it out of a moving van and the eggs are intact. Also, my case has held up very well. And cardboard is customisable :grin:. If you want an aluminium case, go for it.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I like the aluminium.. I'd be worried about spilling stuff on teh cardboard one too much. lol

And I got my tray sizes wrong.. lol. Thats a D5H, 2xD2H and a D3H. By my reckoning that should hold a giant, 30 Ogres and alot of gnoblars right?


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

Wow those card board cases are really cheap and they hold more models than the GW cases. I think I might be selling my GW case and replacing it with one of these 

Skar


----------



## equitypetey (Jun 28, 2010)

the card ones are very strong i have a fair few of them and they have even survived the rain a few times (although not advisable). 

can't comment what will fit fantasy wise as i don't play it (40k and i'll know) but i'd say for your first buy get a card one so you can get to grips with the trays then get a alu case at a later date, for the case and tray's it's best to get it direct from KR but you can get the alu cases without trays from gamingfigures.com which is what i did when i got my double alu as i have a load of trays from my card cases.


----------

